# Leopard Developer Tools Overview



## Nicky Larson (16 Novembre 2006)

Comme bizarrement personne n'en parle dans l'actualit&#233; aujourd'hui, je signale qu'Apple a mis un article concernant les outils de programmation dans leopard.

http://developer.apple.com/leopard/overview/tools.html

Les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s de d&#233;buggage ont l'air bien int&#233;ressantes, en particulier la possibilit&#233; d'inspecter les variables juste en passant la souris sur son nom dans le code source.


----------



## Nicky Larson (24 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben je vois que ça n'interesse que moi


----------



## Céroce (24 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Bon ben je vois que ça n'interesse que moi



Mais non, ça nous intéresse, mais il y a des choses qui nous paraissent plus prioritaires (comme par exemple, déboguer l'indentation automatique).


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2006)

Oui, j'avais vu ca d'ailleur, on remarque que Interface Builder est remis a neuf (graphiquement) et perd son tournevis jaune, au profil d'un tournevis noir :rateau:
Je ne suis pas developpeur, mais je trouve qu'Apple devrait plus mettre en avant certaines parties (apprentissage de languages) étant donné que c'est distibué gratuitement (ce qui pourrait aussi donner a certains de developper!! - avec une doc comme Apple sait si bien faire quand elle veut!)


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Novembre 2006)

Oui, bon, ca fait 7-8 ans que l'on a cela sur CodeWarrior, pas de quoi casser trois pattes a un canard.

Par contre, le déboggueur AppleScript Studio que l'on attends depuis 4 ans, lui, il serait interessant...

Cordialement


----------



## Céroce (27 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je ne suis pas developpeur, mais je trouve qu'Apple devrait plus mettre en avant certaines parties (apprentissage de languages) étant donné que c'est distibué gratuitement (ce qui pourrait aussi donner a certains de developper!! - avec une doc comme Apple sait si bien faire quand elle veut!)



Ben, non, la programmation c'est compliqué, ça demande beaucoup de connaissances, c'est pas une simple question de documentation! Sinon, crois-moi que tout le monde programmerait.
Apple ne fait pas du si mauvais boulot que ça sur la doc (sur Cocoa en tout cas), même si la doc de MicroSoft est meilleure, par exemple.


----------



## Nicky Larson (27 Novembre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Oui, bon, ca fait 7-8 ans que l'on a cela sur CodeWarrior, pas de quoi casser trois pattes a un canard.
> 
> Par contre, le déboggueur AppleScript Studio que l'on attends depuis 4 ans, lui, il serait interessant...
> 
> Cordialement


CodeWarrior n'existe plus, et il était payant.


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> CodeWarrior n'existe plus, et il était payant.




Qui a dit le contraire ?

Cordialement


----------



## Nicky Larson (27 Novembre 2006)

Les nouveaut&#233;s ne se limitent pas au debuggage quand on lit enti&#232;rement l'article.

J'aimerais que tu me pointes vers un &#233;quivalent de Xray inclus avec CodeWarrior vu qu'il a 7-8 ans d'avance. En fait je connais d&#233;j&#224; la r&#233;ponse, il n'y en a pas ...


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Les nouveautés ne se limitent pas au debuggage quand on lit entièrement l'article.
> 
> J'aimerais que tu me pointes vers un équivalent de Xray inclus avec CodeWarrior vu qu'il a 7-8 ans d'avance. En fait je connais déjà la réponse, il n'y en a pas ...




Alors, inutile que je te réponde n'est ce pas ? Evite de poster des trucs completement "out of date" et renseignes toi avant...

Cordialement


----------



## Nicky Larson (27 Novembre 2006)

Il n'y a aucun &#233;quivalant actuellement &#224; Dtrace.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Il n'y a aucun &#233;quivalant actuellement &#224; Dtrace.


 Dtrace c'est un truc OpenSource qu'Apple a juste int&#233;gr&#233; dans ses outils :casse:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTrace


----------



## Nicky Larson (28 Novembre 2006)

Qui a dit le contraire ?


----------



## Céroce (28 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> CodeWarrior n'existe plus, et il était payant.



Tu peux pas essayer un peu d'être constructif avant de chercher Didier, non?

Et puis CodeWarrior avait des qualités réelles. Il était bien plus ergonomique, cohérent et fiable que xCode.
Apple passe son temps à faire de jolis trucs, mais nous avons surtout besoin de trucs qui marchent, et nous sommes prêts à payer pour ça.


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Alors, inutile que je te r&#233;ponde n'est ce pas ? Evite de poster des trucs completement "out of date" et renseignes toi avant...
> 
> Cordialement



pour quelqu'un qu'il a ... et qui peut dire
malheureusement ca ne casse pas la baraque 
cette nouvelle version ... le dashcode on s'en fou 
toujours pas de vraie API corePlugin par exemple 
cela serait utile


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2006)

C&#233;roce;4069548 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas essayer un peu d'&#234;tre constructif avant de chercher Didier, non?
> 
> Et puis CodeWarrior avait des qualit&#233;s r&#233;elles. Il &#233;tait bien plus ergonomique, coh&#233;rent et fiable que xCode.
> Apple passe son temps &#224; faire de jolis trucs, mais nous avons surtout besoin de trucs qui marchent, et nous sommes pr&#234;ts &#224; payer pour &#231;a.



de plus le builder &#233;tait bien meilleur
+ cette petite option de faire des groupe de couleur avec un simple fichier
de keyword super pratique pour marquer des frameworks mais enfin faut il avoir developp&#233;
professionnellement avec de telles applications ...


----------



## Nicky Larson (28 Novembre 2006)

C&#233;roce;4069548 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas essayer un peu d'&#234;tre constructif avant de chercher Didier, non?
> 
> Et puis CodeWarrior avait des qualit&#233;s r&#233;elles. Il &#233;tait bien plus ergonomique, coh&#233;rent et fiable que xCode.
> Apple passe son temps &#224; faire de jolis trucs, mais nous avons surtout besoin de trucs qui marchent, et nous sommes pr&#234;ts &#224; payer pour &#231;a.


C'est vrai que didier qui passe son temps &#224; pourrir tous les topics ou Xcode est &#233;voqu&#233; c'est beaucoup plus constructif ... 

Tu m'expliques qui est venu foutre la merde en premier ? Si Xcode ne lui pla&#238;t pas qu'il ne r&#233;ponde tout simplement pas &#224; ce topic.


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> C'est vrai que didier qui passe son temps à pourrir tous les topics ou Xcode est évoqué c'est beaucoup plus constructif ...
> 
> Tu m'expliques qui est venu foutre la merde en premier ? Si Xcode ne lui plaît pas qu'il ne réponde tout simplement pas à ce topic.




Quelle élégance, quelle puissance et pertinence dans tes arguments, je vois que tu n'as malheureusement pas évolué ni dans ton propos, ni dans tes connaissances. Pour ma part le sujet est clos.

Cordialement


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Qui a dit le contraire ?


Toi, juste au dessus :



Nicky Larson a dit:


> Il n'y a aucun équivalant actuellement à Dtrace.



Tu ouvre un topic, laisse les gens s'exprimer, si certains n'aime pas XCode, laisses les dire, mais si tu ne veux pas entendre d'autre point de vu que le tiens, ne post pas dans un forum...


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Tu ouvre un topic, laisse les gens s'exprimer, si certains n'aime pas XCode, laisses les dire, mais si tu ne veux pas entendre d'autre point de vu que le tiens, ne post pas dans un forum...



+1


----------



## Nicky Larson (28 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Toi, juste au dessus :
> Tu ouvre un topic, laisse les gens s'exprimer, si certains n'aime pas XCode, laisses les dire, mais si tu ne veux pas entendre d'autre point de vu que le tiens, ne post pas dans un forum...



Non j'ouvre un topic pour discuter des nouveaut&#233;s sur les outils de d&#233;veloppement de Leopard, pas pour entendre une n-i&#232;me fois que Didier Guillion le "Cordiale" n'aime pas Xcode. 
Mais ce genre de remarque m'amuse beaucoup, il suffit de voir comment sont trait&#233;s les personnes critiquant Mac OS X sur ce forums. C'est vrai que les r&#233;ponses sont beaucoup plus constructif. Quoi ? vous n'aimez entendre un avis diff&#233;rent du votre ? C'est pourtant une discussion "ouverte". Humm ?



> Quelle &#233;l&#233;gance, quelle puissance et pertinence dans tes arguments, je vois que tu n'as malheureusement pas &#233;volu&#233; ni dans ton propos, ni dans tes connaissances. .



C'est vrai que tes propos sont tellement plus pertinent et puissant. En fait pour atteindre ton niveau, j'ai juste &#224; ajouter "cordialement" &#224; la fin de chacun de mes posts.
Tu n'as d'ailleurs pas &#233;volu&#233; beaucoup non plus. Toujours &#224; critiquer d&#232;s que tu le peux Xcode. 
Comme on dit, on balaye devant sa porte avant de ...



> Oui, bon, ca fait 7-8 ans que l'on a cela sur CodeWarrior, pas de quoi casser trois pattes a un canard.



Ha oui, c'est tr&#232;s technique et constructif. Pour ce qui est des connaissances, &#224; part CodeWarrior tu ne sembles pas conna&#238;tre grand chose.



> Pour ma part le sujet est clos.


En effet.


----------



## tatouille (29 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> ..



on t'a marché dessus ou t'es né comme ca ?

j'avais déjà posé un warning à propos de ce genre de connerie avec Didier ...
je pense que cela va valloir un petit tour pour prendre l'air dit moi ?


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

C'est quand meme etrange, car Adobe voir meme tout les developpeurs passent pas XCode (du moins, c'est ce qu'Apple conseille/demande) ca doit pas etre si mal que ca, bien qu'il y ai surement des choses moins bien que d'autres


----------



## Céroce (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est quand meme etrange, car Adobe voir meme tout les developpeurs passent pas XCode (du moins, c'est ce qu'Apple conseille/demande) ca doit pas etre si mal que ca, bien qu'il y ai surement des choses moins bien que d'autres



Il faut dire qu'ils n'ont pas tellement le choix, non plus! Par exemple pour éditer les modèles CoreData, tu es obligé d'utiliser XCode. Il y a pas mal de choses comme ça. Apple a rendu Interface Builder assez dépendant de XCode aussi.

L'éditeur de texte de XCode est assez pénible, je ne suis pas du tout sûr que chez Adobe on utilise ça pour coder.


Il y a aussi des **rumeurs** comme quoi Apple utilise une version spécifique de XCode en interne...


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, tiens, ce Nicky Larson me rappelle un certain DVDB...voire même le caniche de mes parents, prénommé Larson et qui, dans sa courte vie, a dû mordre près de 3000 fois avant que l'on se décide à prendre une solution radicale.

Faut pas poster quand on est de mauvais poil chers amis.

Enfin, moi ce que j'en dit


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Novembre 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Non j'ouvre un topic pour discuter des nouveaut&#233;s sur les outils de d&#233;veloppement de Leopard, pas pour entendre une n-i&#232;me fois que Didier Guillion le "Cordiale" n'aime pas Xcode.
> Mais ce genre de remarque m'amuse beaucoup, il suffit de voir comment sont trait&#233;s les personnes critiquant Mac OS X sur ce forums. C'est vrai que les r&#233;ponses sont beaucoup plus constructif. Quoi ? vous n'aimez entendre un avis diff&#233;rent du votre ? C'est pourtant une discussion "ouverte". Humm ?
> 
> 
> ...


t'as oubli&#233; "Cordialement"  :rateau: 



C&#233 a dit:


> L'&#233;diteur de texte de XCode est assez p&#233;nible, je ne suis pas du tout s&#251;r que chez Adobe on utilise &#231;a pour coder.


Sinon XCode propose de toute fa&#231;on d'utiliser un &#233;diteur externe (param&#233;trable pour chaque type de fichier il me semble).


----------



## molgow (29 Novembre 2006)

Vous en faites du bruit 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, le probl&#232;me le plus important est le manque d'IDE pour Mac ! Que Xcode soit une daube ou pas, chacun a de bonnes raisons de le penser. Mais s'il pouvait avoir un concurrent pour ceux qui n'aiment pas Xcode, alors tout le monde serait content 

Je passe mes journ&#233;es sur Eclipse ce qui me fait penser... est-ce qu'il existe un plug-in Eclipse pour d&#233;velopper en Cocoa ? Sinon, qu'est-ce qui emp&#234;cherait &#231;a ?


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Novembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Vous en faites du bruit
> 
> Plus s&#233;rieusement, le probl&#232;me le plus important est le manque d'IDE pour Mac ! Que Xcode soit une daube ou pas, chacun a de bonnes raisons de le penser. Mais s'il pouvait avoir un concurrent pour ceux qui n'aiment pas Xcode, alors tout le monde serait content
> 
> Je passe mes journ&#233;es sur Eclipse ce qui me fait penser... est-ce qu'il existe un plug-in Eclipse pour d&#233;velopper en Cocoa ? Sinon, qu'est-ce qui emp&#234;cherait &#231;a ?


C'est vrai que c'est &#231;a le probl&#232;me de fond : XCode est le seul IDE qui permettent de faire des appli Cocoa utilisant les technos Apple (Core&#199;i Core&#199;a etc...)


----------



## ntx (29 Novembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> est-ce qu'il existe un plug-in Eclipse pour développer en Cocoa ? Sinon, qu'est-ce qui empêcherait ça ?


Le format NIB n'est pas ouvert !  Ce qui limite les possibilités de Cocoa !


----------



## molgow (29 Novembre 2006)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, si je ne me trompe pas, il n'est pas obligatoire d'utiliser un NIB pour &#233;crire une application Cocoa. On pourrait imaginer un format parall&#232;le/concurrent pour la d&#233;finition des interfaces graphiques et qui serait charg&#233; par une API "maison" non ?
Ou alors, on pourrait avoir un plug-in Eclipse qui ne fasse que la m&#234;me chose que Xcode et d'utiliser InterfaceBuilder pour tout ce qui est NIB. Comment Xcode se charge-t-il d'appeler IB d'ailleurs ? Est-ce par AppleScript ? Si oui alors, il devrait &#234;tre possible de faire pareil depuis un plugin Eclipse.


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Apparement, tout le monde n'est pas d'accord sur le fait qu'XCode 
Par contre, c'est un bon moyen pour Apple de canaliser les developpeurs tout le monde tourne avec XCode (enfin, Apple doit voir ca comme ca :rateau: )
Quand a une version speciale de XCode en interne , je pense  avec tout plein de truc qu'on ne verra jamais  (ca doit etre la meme chose chez MSFT mais eux, le debogueur est tombé en panne  Nicky


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Le format NIB n'est pas ouvert !  Ce qui limite les possibilit&#233;s de Cocoa !



c'est pas du tout ferm&#233; nous avons d&#233;j&#224; abord&#233; la question 
c'est juste pas document&#233;

Xcode pour des petits projets oui pour un dev pro non perte de temps , lent , boggu&#233;, bordelique


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est pas du tout fermé nous avons déjà abordé la question
> c'est juste pas documenté
> 
> Xcode pour des petits projets oui pour un dev pro non perte de temps , lent , boggué, bordelique



ce qui nous ramene a dire que chez Apple ils doivent avoir autre chose car si c'est sil bordelique q
Faut passer le deboggueur au deboggueur :rateau:


----------



## JoJoS (30 Novembre 2006)

Et moi qui vient de me mettre &#224; XCode et qui trouvai que cet outil avait l'air bien... Je vois qu'il n'arrete pas de ce faire casser.

C'est vrai qu'Eclipse est g&#233;nial, c'est d'ailleurs l'IDE que j'utilise le plus. (D'autant plus que je d&#233;veloppe dessus au boulot). Cependant, il est vraiment plus orient&#233; java qu'autre chose...
Mais je trouvais l'approche XCode vraiment sympathique. Avant de le laisser tomber, je vais continuer &#224; grattez dessus. Il y a encore pas mal de trucs obscure pour moi..


----------



## Céroce (1 Décembre 2006)

JoJoS a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'Eclipse est génial, .



Ah bon???
Je le trouve compliqué et surtout très lent. Sa grande qualité, c'est surtout qu'on peut l'étendre avec de nombreux plug-ins.
Tiens d'ailleurs, l'éditeur UML dans XCode, c'est pour quand? (il me semble qu'on peut voir les diagrammes des classes, mais ça va pas plus loin).


----------

